# Circuito raquetas eléctricas frie insectos



## teleco86 (May 8, 2007)

Tengo curiosidad por como funcionan estas raquetas frie insectos.

A partir de 2 pilas de 1'5V, sacan tensiones cercanas a los 300V. El circuito se parece al del flash de una camara de fotos?

Gracias!


----------



## JV (May 17, 2007)

En si seria un circuito como este:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm

o como estos:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor40w/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor12v/index.htm

creas un oscilador que trabaje en los 3V en tu caso y lo mandas a un transformador conectado al reves.

Saludos..


----------



## teleco86 (May 21, 2007)

Muchísimas gracias JV!!


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 6, 2018)

Hola, por curiosidad he desarmado por completo una raqueta nueva.
El problema es el transformador, lleva un alambre ¿microscópico?
¿Pueden guiarme para calcular la medida de cada alambre? ¿Y volver a colocar el alambre en el carrete para que rinda como estaba?
De seguro está bobinado a máquina, pero con un diámetro tan fino lo volveré a meter a mano.

Aporto el diagrama e info adicional para que quede a disposición de la comunidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2018)

Enroscás el alambre en un clavo o tanque de birome por un centímetro de largo y luego sacás la cuenta 

Es un oscilador de bloqueo estilo Joule Thief con un tercer bobinado de alta tensión.

Si no vuelve a arrancar deberás invertir las puntas del 3-4 o del 5-6 . . .  y sinó chau 200$


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 9, 2018)

He tomado la medida de los 3 alambres con un calibre prestado,
pero aún me falta experiencia midiendo calibres tan pequeños


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2018)

alex2040r dijo:


> He tomado la medida de los 3 alambres con un calibre prestado,
> pero aún me falta experiencia midiendo calibres tan pequeños


Para esas mediciones o las realizas como te comentó 2Metrecensia o pides prestado un micrómetro.
Medir de forma directa y con poca experiencia es "Complicado"


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 9, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> esas mediciones las realizas como te comentó 2Metrecensia


Ok ¿pero cómo es el asunto? Sin conocer el procedimiento matemático estoy en las mismas 
Necesito tener el conocimiento para hacerlo bien...

Para el cilindro base, se supone debo conocer su diámetro ¿no?
Por ej.: Lo hago sobre una broca  y al bobinar el largo de 10mm ¿que sigue?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2018)

alex2040r dijo:


> se supone debo conocer su diámetro ¿no?


 
No interesa.



alex2040r dijo:


> y al bobinar el largo de 10mm ¿que sigue?


 
Cuentas la cantidad de vueltas-espiras y divides


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No interesa.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuentas la cantidad de vueltas-espiras y divides



​


alex2040r dijo:


> Ok ¿pero cómo es el asunto? Sin conocer el procedimiento matemático estoy en las mismas
> Necesito tener el conocimiento para hacerlo bien...
> 
> Para el cilindro base, se supone debo conocer su diámetro ¿no?
> Por ej.: Lo hago sobre una broca  y al bobinar el largo de 10mm ¿que sigue?



Sobre *"Cualquier cosa"* cilíndrica o que tenga algún parecido con un cilindro (Lápiz, birome, cola de broca, destornillador, clavo, Etc, Etc) bobinas *bien ajustadas, sin que se superpongan y contando unas vueltas de alambre*.

Cuando bobinaste aproximadamente 2Cm mides el *largo *con el calibre (Pie a coliza) con la mayor precisión que puedas.

Anotas la medida en un papel y la divides por la cantidad de vueltas de alambre que bobinaste.
Eso te da con buena aproximación el diámetro del alambre


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No interesa.
> Cuentas la cantidad de vueltas-espiras y divides


Sobre el tubo (carga de tinta) de birome bic ¿3.5mm?

Alambres:
Súper fino = 95v en 10mm
Medio= 55v en 10mm
Grueso =  no se puede, es corto 
le calculo a ojo debe andar en 0.25 

Súper fino .095
Medio .055
¿...?


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 9, 2018)

O sea que* super fino* 10mm sobre 95 vueltas = aprox 0,10mm.
*Medio* 10 mm sobre  55 vueltas = aprox  0,18mm


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 9, 2018)

yosimiro dijo:


> *super fino* 10mm sobre 95 vueltas = aprox 0,10mm.
> *Medio* 10 mm sobre  55 vueltas = aprox  0,18mm


Ahora sí entendí y me da vergüenza  era tan fácil...
10mm / cantidad de vueltas = calibre del alambre


----------



## pandacba (Dic 9, 2018)

En las fotos que tomaste
1ra= 0.05 mm
2da=0.1 mm
3ra=0.25 mm


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En las fotos que tomaste
> 1ra= 0.05 mm
> 2da=0.1 mm
> 3ra=0.25 mm


Muchas gracias, con esta referencia sumada a mis fotos me servirá para aprender a medir correctamente.


----------

